

Just Finished V1.0 Please Review - GDH

Greetings HN,<p>I just finished V1.0 of http://theratemydate.com and would love some peer review. I'll be shooting spoof videos of selected posts and displaying them beside the story. What do you think of the site and idea?<p>Thanks, GDH
======
bambam
With only an E-mail field to keep track of users who post you are obviously
trying to speed up and increase the ease of use, however it could end up
decreasing post quality and increasing spam.

------
carolinaboy
I could see this site taking off, it's like FML but it targets a niche and
looks like it will be providing custom videos for users. Like GrahamH said the
contrast is a bit harsh.

------
GrahamH
The idea is viable, I could see it becoming popular. The bad is the
background/foreground contrast and the nav bar needs work.

~~~
GDH
Thanks, I thought so as well. I've just been busy working on getting the site
up and haven't gotten around to changing the graphics from the original
concept graphics.

------
whatislove
Interesting idea, similar sites exist. None of them focus on dating only,
hopefully it works out.

------
danebernan
The nav should use text instead of images.

